# Rescue Needs Help!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I also received this today from a rescue group and was asked to post and share with people so here you go.

*Golden retriever rescue needs help!!!!!!!!!!*
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-03-27, 1:31PM 

*Here's a letter from Jane, the woman who runs the golden rescue in MN. I volunteer for this group and can vouch for their reputation. If you know of anyone who might donate or help out (If you're from MN, maybe slip this to your vet!), pass it on. *

Susan 

I can't thank everyone enough for all the help, time and hard work this took 
to get the dogs here. Now we need to be able to provide for them everything 
they need to prove this is the Golden life, now that they are part of the 
RAGOM family. The phones have not stopped ringing. Friends are asking what 
they can do for RAGOM. And how did this all happen so fast. Here is 
something you can print and put on your desk to show others what you do in 
your spare time. 

I got a call Monday from Texas the USDA wanted to know if I was Jane 
Nygaard, I said YES, she wanted to know if we helped with Puppy Mill dogs. 
I said YES, she said can you handle 47 Adult Golden Retrievers? I said YES, 
She said you are saying yes are you sure, I said OK, she said can you handle 
37 puppies? I said OK and got the ball rolling. We left here with a 24 ft 
Budget Rental truck Friday about 1pm, with 2 cars leading the way, a total 
of 6 RAGOM volunteers drove and stayed at a RAGOM volunteers home and drove 
to meet the USDA officials in Bismarck at 8am. It was better than expected 
as for clean conditions. Most of the adult dogs were in large pens, bigger 
than most of our lot sizes, we had to catch the dogs from these large areas. 
I think by 10am we had something like 13 or maybe 16 crated. It took 4 
hours to get them all. PLEASE Send donations; we had several vets with their 
staff see each and every dog. So each dog was checked over and received 
their first ever rabies shot. We have several with medical issues and lots 
of scar wounds. You know what a vet visit costs for your dog, how about 
helping RAGOM cover these dogs Antibiotics, and Frontline, and Heartworm 
tests, if we get 40 heartworm positives test results we are looking at over 
$16,000. We cut chains from their necks. 

The best thing you can do is spread the word, we need financial help, 
or we could go under after this string of dogs. Set up a donation jar for 
us in your area. If you need brochures we can get them to you. Thank you. 

*Every little bit helps. 

Jane Nygaard 

Founder & Board Member 

Retrieve a Golden of Minnesota, Inc. 

Retrieve a Golden of Minnesota *


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Donna,

They take Credit Card donations which is good, but do we know if it's secure? I only went to the first page. Maybe when you get to page two it is? Hmmm....


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Ive heard bad things about Craigslist.....I dont know what to do..Ive heard about these Goldens a few weeks ago....Minnesota right?.....There were 82 I think..........


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

woodysmama said:


> Ive heard bad things about Craigslist.....I dont know what to do..Ive heard about these Goldens a few weeks ago....Minnesota right?.....There were 82 I think..........


Yes Minnesota. I am not a big fan of Craigs List either; BUT I do trust the judgment of Jody and Sharon at Homeward Bound. And if they said to post and cross post, I trust their judgment. I would say its truly on the level. It was my first question because of Craig's List. But they verified, so I take them at their word.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I went directly to their website.

Here's a link about the person named in the post. Just do a "find" then "jane." The GRCA posted the news about her. I just need to be sure page two is encrypted.

Rescue In The News


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Just bumping this up


----------

